# 1969 GTO wiring suggestions



## la_belle_fermier (Dec 28, 2010)

The forum has been great so far in helping me so i was wondering if you could assist me in some wiring suggestions.I bought the car 3 years ago and i have a dome light that is flickering which i figure is a wire that is worn through that is grounding.I bought a dome light harness and have to do the headliner so no big deal.I have again decided to do more than planned and i am removing the dash and i have the whole front end off the car for support and body mounts.I think it is a good time to do all the wiring.I am really upset with myself since last year i only had the goat out about 6 times since the projects escalated.Here i am again with projects escalating but i know i have to cure previous owners handy work.My real question is if i want to change the wiring what do you suggest.I do not care about OEM but i am over bugit already but want the simplistic wiring as possible.I was looking at keep it clean.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

la_belle_fermier said:


> The forum has been great so far in helping me so i was wondering if you could assist me in some wiring suggestions.I bought the car 3 years ago and i have a dome light that is flickering which i figure is a wire that is worn through that is grounding.I bought a dome light harness and have to do the headliner so no big deal.I have again decided to do more than planned and i am removing the dash and i have the whole front end off the car for support and body mounts.I think it is a good time to do all the wiring.I am really upset with myself since last year i only had the goat out about 6 times since the projects escalated.Here i am again with projects escalating but i know i have to cure previous owners handy work.My real question is if i want to change the wiring what do you suggest.I do not care about OEM but i am over bugit already but want the simplistic wiring as possible.I was looking at keep it clean.


It's always hard to judge "best", but I can tell you what I'm doing with my 69. I'm replacing every harness in the car with new (reproduction) ones. Be warned though, that route is expensive. My situation is a little different from yours however, I'm tyring to finish up a 'frame off' restoration that I started a loooooooooong time ago. As far as I know all my original wiring was good - at least everything was working when I started the project. I just decided not to take the chance of putting it back together with 40+ year old brittle wiring.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

This could be just a simple loose connection or a bad door switch. Does it occur with just the drivers door open or with either one? You can rotate the contact plunger and see if that makes it flicker, the contacts get a little corroded and cause this. 

I think that if it was grounding out most likely it would short and blow a fuse. GL!


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

As you have stated you are already over budget, what I would probably do is check the wires for continuity and corrosion. I do a lot of soldering to wires where I work and understand how just a little of corrosion in the wire leads to more corrosion down the line if not fully removed, much like rust on sheet metal. As Bear mentioned replacing all the wires can be expensive, so I would suggest that you only replace wires as needed, but if any corrosion exists I would replace that entire wire with a new one.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

How old and condition is the voltage regulator and alternator?


----------



## la_belle_fermier (Dec 28, 2010)

*1969 GTO wiring*

Thanks for the replies so far.I have changed the door switches with no luck.The dome light flickers on and off when i shut the doors or go over bumps on the road.I thought that maybe a bad ground or a worn wire.The alternator was rebuilt last year and upgraded and also i installed a new voltage regulator last year.I just figured if i had the dash out and i have the inner and outer front fenders off it woul be a good time for a new harness.As for budget yes i am over but i would rather do it right and avoid a fire if possible.I have been looking at (Keep it clean),(ez wiring),(painless) and a few others.


----------



## wildj82 (May 1, 2010)

I think your on the right track with a short because they sent a hot (+12 volt) to the light and it is just waiting for ground (-12 volt) to make the circuit. A shorted wire after the bulb will not blow a fuse but will lite the bulb. Also a shorted switch can do this. Since you replaced the door switches check the headlight switch when turn all the way one direction (left I think) the interior lights come on. If this switch is shorted or in the on position and not working all the time the lights could flicker on. If you remove the wire going to the switch (on a 64 it is white check wiring diagrams found on this site it should also be tied with the driver side door switch) the light will not come on thru that path anymore. Then you can unplug the door switches one at a time. If you get all the switches disconnected and the lights still flicker then you have a shorted wire. As for the new wiring harness I installed a ez wiring in my 64 Lemans and am happy with it. It was not simple but can be done and much more affordable at $170.


----------

